# Where to look for a lost Husky?



## Christopher Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey everyone.

I live in a rural-ish area of the South Wales Valleys. A friend was walking with her female husky in a nearby forest and the dog ran off to chase sheep and hasn't returned. This was around 3/4 BST on April 3rd.

My query is for anyone who has a good (preferably professional) knowledge of Husky behaviour/psychology who can suggest what the dog is likely to do or where she is likely to go?

Summary:

Female Husky.
Lost on April 3rd late afternoon.
Chasing sheep in a small forest situated on a valley surrounding a small village.
Big dog, friendly in nature.
Weather has been quite consistently warm with little-to-no rain.

Thank you for any help and please move this post if it's in the wrong section.

Chris.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Christopher Knight said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I live in a rural-ish area of the South Wales Valleys. A friend was walking with her female husky in a nearby forest and the dog ran off to chase sheep and hasn't returned. This was around 3/4 BST on April 3rd.
> 
> ...


Has your friend put the dogs details on dogs lost, is not its worth reporting on there and also checking on there to see if there has been any sightings or news of the dog.

http://www.doglost.co.uk/

As far as I am aware lost and stray dogs in wales come under the jurisdiction of the local council who are responsible for picking up and kennelling strays, they then have to hold them for I believe a period of 8 days if the owner doesn't come forward or cant be located the local council then has the right to rehome the dog. The link below is for strays in south wales, and should tell you who to contact to report that the dog is lost if your friend hasn't already done so. Is the dog microchipped by law she should be. Who to report the lost council wise for south wales areas are on the link below

http://swansea.dogrescues.net/

As where the dog could go, in all honesty she could be anywhere if she hasn't been picked up already. Some in this situation have been picked up and the owners have managed to locate and get them home, but it has been known for dogs in the same situation who have run off after prey of various sorts to not ever be found. Really your friend should not have the dog off lead, every breed club will warn of the dangers of having Huskys off lead due to their prey drive and drive to just run and run. If she is worrying or chasing sheep I probably don't need to tell you that she is at risk of being shot by the farmer if she is seen. So if you can locate local farm owners in the surrounding areas and contact them if may also be something worth doing. You could also print off posters and put them up in the local areas.

You can download a missing poster and enter the dogs details on the link below, it also gives you a check list of other people you should report the dog as lost to.

https://www.battersea.org.uk/pet-advice/lost-and-found-dog-advice/lost-dog

If your friend is on face book, its also often a good idea to report the loss on there and details of where she has gone missing etc
and ask people to share.

The Siberian Husky club GB also has a facebook page, it may also be a good idea to enter her details and where she was lost on there on the welfare and rescue page.

https://en-gb.facebook.com/shcgbwelfare/


----------

